# New woodworker, which router



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm a new woodworker and I am looking for advice. I want to build a router table but I don't know which router is the right one. What should I be looking for when I buy a router and what table size is good. The table has to be small enough to move as I move often with my job. How many HP, vertiable speed?, collet size. My projects so far are bookcases,chests. Can I do raised panels with with a table router. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

CANMIL


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

CANMIL said:


> I'm a new woodworker and I am looking for advice. I want to build a router table but I don't know which router is the right one. What should I be looking for when I buy a router and what table size is good. The table has to be small enough to move as I move often with my job. How many HP, vertiable speed?, collet size. My projects so far are bookcases,chests. Can I do raised panels with with a table router. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> CANMIL


Canmil, Hi - This question has been asked many times on this forum.

Without mentioning specific brands, consider this:

HP: 2 1/2 hp min for raised panels
Collett: 1/4" & 1/2" min and a 3/8" might be nice
Plunge or Fixed? Both. Buy as a kit.

and if they come with extras - go for it. Before buying template bushings - wait until you deceide which bases and table you'll be using.

You could build your own table - there are many around the net with plans.

Oakpark has a very nice table top approx 16x30" Great size. It comes with a cabinet plan you can make from 1/2 sheet of 1/2" or 3/4" ply. can be portable and easily knocked down and moved.

There are quite a few base plates around. if you go with the oak park table - get the two plates for your router (table mounted (large plate) & hand routing (smaller plate)..

Router Bits (all carbide) Name Brands are best - I'd not buy the kits.

1/8, 1/4, 1/2, and 3/8 sprial (Carbide)

Dovetail, dado and the bits you'll be using for your raised panels.

I am sure I've overlooked some more details that others will be happy to fill in.

All the best


cfm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Canmil, start by reviewing all the many posts. The best router for you is something only you will be able to choose. Lots of good advice is posted on table plans, special deals, router bits and which router people feel is the best for them. Once you have gathered the info go put your hands on the routers that interest you. See how they feel and adjust in your hands. If you like the Bosch 1617 as I do, make sure it is the model you get. Note: the 1617EVS has had switch problems. The 1617 is a straight on/off switch and does not have these problems.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Canmil......welcome to the forum. Go to a store/stores where you can look at and handle different routers. If your routing will be done primarily in a table you need to look at the ones which have an above the table depth/heigth adjustment. Some can only be adjusted from below which isn't difficult it just takes a little more time and some people don't like adjusting the router this way. A lot of the routers available in Home Depot & Lowes are 1 3/4hp which is plenty until you start using large panel raising bits which you will do a lot of if you build cabinets. Porter Cable, Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, and Makita are all reliable brands. All of them have have had a problem of some kind so I wouldn't eliminate one of these brands based on that. The Bosch 1617 has had problems with corrosion on the motor housing. Bosch will replace the motor cover but if you decide to buy one of these look at the motor housing and if it looks like galvanized metal it's corrosion. I'm have one that I'm sending back for repair. I like the router and don't mind having to send it back. If you do a search for internet dealers look at their router bit section. Some mfg's caution against using some of the larger bits at high speeds. Some routers have variable speed VSP but not all of them will allow you to dial in a specific speed. I have a workhorse in one of my tables Porter Cable 7518 3 1/4hp. It has 5 speeds but it's very heavy and it requires a very large table plate. I had to grind some off the router handles and some off the botom of the plate opening just to get it in. Amazon.com usually has the best prices but their "free" shipping is hit and miss. Good luck with your selection.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

It just so happens I was out looking at routers the other day and while I own Sears and Porter Cable (2 and 3 each) I have been thinking of adding another router. I have seen a lot of posts on the Bosch so that was one I looked at, the other was the new Hitachi KM12VC. After getting the feel of them as best you can in a store I really liked the Hitachi. I have not looked at other reviews of this model but if I were going to go to the store today I would come home with the Hitachi.

The Bosch people had some "issues" of late but that might be a good deal if you check in to reconditioned tools from them. One of the guys I use to work with has a son that works at Bosch and I was given a tip that they were going to be having a number of repaired/returns they would be offering...... I lost the url but some seaching should find it.

Ed


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I purchased a reconditioned 1617evs at Christmas. There's a Robert Bosch return center close by. It's the best darn router I've ever used. I also got a reconditioned Bosch orbital sander for less than $30.00. No problems with either one. That's a great  tip Reible.
Kevin


----------



## saltysteele (Jan 22, 2005)

Amazon has the Bosch 1617EVSPK 2-1/4-Horsepower Router Combination Pack on sale for 188. Plus, if your order is over 199, you can take another $25 off. Free shipping is included, I believe. 
(I've never had problems with Amazon or their shipping, and I've bought quite a lot from them)

PS: I am new to this, too, and I have the Craftsman model made by Bosch that is the same as the aforementioned model, just different color and badging. I've found it very easy to use. I've got a RT1000 table, and just leave my fixed base attached (can be adjusted above table, too- well, 7/8"), and slip it out and into my plunge base when needed.

Like I said, I'm new too. Just my opinion. While Porter Cable might be one of the best, I like my Craftsman when placed next to the PC (of course, against a model in the same price range). We can't all aford the most expesive and best to start with. Especially with all the other stuff there is to buy for a woodshop


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

saltysteele said:


> Amazon has the Bosch 1617EVSPK 2-1/4-Horsepower Router Combination Pack on sale for 188. Plus, if your order is over 199, you can take another $25 off. Free shipping is included, I believe.
> (I've never had problems with Amazon or their shipping, and I've bought quite a lot from them)
> 
> PS: I am new to this, too, and I have the Craftsman model made by Bosch that is the same as the aforementioned model, just different color and badging. I've found it very easy to use. I've got a RT1000 table, and just leave my fixed base attached (can be adjusted above table, too- well, 7/8"), and slip it out and into my plunge base when needed.
> ...





My problem with Amazon free shipping was that my delivery date kept changing. When I sent an e-mail wanting to know why and asked for a specific delivery date I had my order in 2 days. The Sears router made by Bosch is a really great router and already have the aluminum motor cover so there will be no problems with corrosion.


----------



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Thank you all * for the information. I have narrowed my decision down between the Freud FT2000E and the PC 7518 both are 3 1/4 HP,VSP. Has anybody heard of any problems with the Freud FT2000E. Any comments or advice on the Freud Table package PKG 0026. The Oak Park Table Pkg and the Freud Table Pkg are roughly the same price in Canada 300.00Cdn so I'm just looking for any know problems for each. Again!! thank you all for the excellent information and advice. Hope you all are working on a project.

Gord


----------



## bmkiss67 (Jul 21, 2005)

So which one did you end up going with?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: A choice between the Freud 2000, and the PC7518, is coparing a plunge router to a non-plunge router. The freud2000E has a smaller throat opening, which means you can't drop the large panel cutting bits to far down. The PC 7518 has a throat that is bigger than 3 inches, but is'nt a pluge router. If you are going to use real large bits, I would suggest the Pc7518. As far as a router table is concerned I have the Oak-Park table and some of the additional systems to go with it, like the door making jig, and the sliding dove tail jig. I think it's a real good system and the router table can be portable. I built a cabinet below mine and it gives me storage. 
Hope this helps your decision. Woodnut65


----------

